# German 'Ferienstrasse' holiday routes......



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What am I babbling on about you may ask;

Well "Deutsche Ferienstrasse", loosely translated, means "German Holiday Roads". They are tourist routes around particular regions in Germany following a particular 'theme'.

Edit - please note the text from this post has been removed and transferred to my blog where I regularly try to keep it more up to date. If you wish to view the info, just click on the link below......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-215.html

Pete.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete, that should keep me busy reading all of that unit I go in June.

Ralph


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Fantastic! Am going to germany in the summer and will be sure to use this info - can't wait! Thank you.

Tina S


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pete...what a superb resource Thanks very much. Bookmarked for use in the summer.

G


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Brilliant...thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Pete, thanks for a great peice of research it will be very handy for forthcoming trip in Sept.

Bob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Excellent work Pete .. cheers 

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback.

Just a quick 'bump' to inform anyone interested that I have updated the information in this thread and added quite a few more links and info.

The main reason for this post though was to say that it can now be found by pressing my







button at the bottom of this post where the information is displayed in a much better format (with piccies too!) and hopefully, now it wont get lost in the forums.

Hope it is of use to some of you out there....

Pete


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Pete we are off in the summer as well. There isnt a harmonica route is there? As we are off to Trossingen where the Honher factory is.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nope, couldn't find a harmonica route :? . There is however, the Swabische Albstrasse which runs from Trossingen that you could integrate into your visit 8) .......










http://www.deutsche-ferienstrassen.de/schw_alb_str/abschnitt1.htm

http://www.germany-tourism.de/ENG/destination_germany/master_tlfstrasse-id50.html

http://en.s-alb.de/

.. and a few good stellplatze in the area at Unterkirnach and Bad Durrheim

pete


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks Pete there is a huge amount of useful info contained in the links, will use quite a few when we visit in May or June, depends on when the son's twins decide to arrive

Noel


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> and hopefully, now it wont get lost in the forums.


It didnt get lost Pete- found it after a "search" ! A bit late but it'll be good for our 2008 holiday-many thanks!


----------

